# Which Bear Hunt



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I would like everyone's opinion on what would be the better option for an archery bear hunt. I will do it in a poll and if you don't mind post your opinion why. I have been applying for the fall hunt but am beginning to second guess my choice. 

Thanks.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I vote spring because there is less competition in the mountains, and I prefer to hunt elk in the fall rather than bears! Good luck to you!


----------



## Kevlar (Oct 4, 2007)

I think it is up to the individual. Kind of depends on what type of experience you want to have. I understand that bears are a lot more active in the fall hunt and the fall is better if you use dogs. Utah's spring hunt starts too early and the majority of the bears don't come out of the dens until the second half of the season. I to like the spring because there is less people traffic in the woods and spring is not conflicting with the deer and elk hunts. Fall bears are going to be heavier than spring bears and I believe their coats are heavier in the spring as they come out of the den and before they rub. When the spring season starts a lot of the forest gates are still closed and I found it more limiting as to where I could hunt wondering when the next storm would dump snow and when I would be able to access my registered bait sites.
For me personally I will only go in the spring but don't get too excited on opening day because nothing starts to happen until early May (for me anyway). I also need to mention that I have only been on 2 bear hunts and both were this spring. I am not an expert at bear hunting by no means. My friend took her bear with hounds and a rifle, I took mine over bait with a bow and I think the baiting was a lot more enjoyable. Baiting was a lot more work but that made the end result that much more rewarding.
To each his own.
Kevlar


----------

